# Frighteners Entertainment



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Jeff..Frighteners Entertainment.. asked me to post this and let you guys know whats up.
He has been super busy with a few things he has going on. Nothing serious. Just busy stuff for Jeff. Between filling orders and some other stuff he has been working on, yes all good stuff...He is fine. Just tired to post after doing everything.
He said let you guys know he will be back on sometime this weekend and will answer his messages soon.
No worries he be back on soon in his normal jeff mode!

-Note....I am just relying this message I was asked to post!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

oh he's just trying to let someone catch up to his whoredomholyiness...


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I was wondering where he was or what he was up to!
Glad he is just busy, and not sick


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Jeff's been gone? Hmm... never even noticed.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yeah yeah he's being made to change diapers aint he


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks John, very appreciated.
Looks like another week before I can get in full mode.
I'm in over my head on the work load, everything hit me at the same time..... go figure.

Trucks have been unloading merchandise while I've been off site, haven't been able to catalog it and get it on the site yet.

I'm thinking big overstock sale, preseason????


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'm thinking big overstock sale, preseason????


Hmmm... ya know, I'm thinking that too!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Trucks have been unloading merchandise while I've been off site, haven't been able to catalog it and get it on the site yet.
> 
> I'm thinking big overstock sale, preseason????


I sure hope so, my list is ready!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

More work has been added to the list of many things this year.
Thanks for everyone being so patient!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Jeff you know you need to hire holiday help. With all you have going on at this time of year ur gunna age yourself at least 10 years at this pace. You keep it up and when you go to your son's little league games, his friends are gunna say "DUDE, is that ur grandpa??"  Just kidding, but you get my point GET SOME HELP, LIVE LIFE!!


----------

